# On one string



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry if this is old news.






It isn't perfect Tchaikovsky, but it is pretty darn amazing.


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

That's pretty amazing for a one-stringed instrument!

It's a shame that it couldn't really play the highest notes too well and I think that this instrument might be able to play other violin concerti with greater ease.


----------

